# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > हिंदी कविताएँ तथा उर्दू साहित्य >  हिन्दी के कवि  गुलाब खंडेलवाल

## sajan love

:India: हिन्दी के कवि

गुलाब खंडेलवाल :India: 



Hindi Ke kavi Gulab Khandelwal ki kavitaye yaha padhiye 

Poems of Hindi's Famous poet Gulab Khandelwal

----------


## sajan love

(जन्म 1924 ई.)

गुलाब खंडेलवाल का जन्म राजस्थान के नवलगढ नगर में हुआ। शिक्षा बिहार एवं काशी में हुई। पहला कविता संग्रह 'कविता के नाम से प्रकाशित हुआ। अब तक इनके 29 काव्य-संग्रह तथा 2 नाटक प्रकाशित हो चुके हैं। इनकी अनेक पुस्तकें बिहार, उत्तरप्रदेश और बंगाल में पुरस्कृत हुई हैं। 4 खंडों में प्रकाशित 'गुलाब ग्रंथावली में इनका समस्त काव्य संकलित है। ये आजकल अमेरिका में रहते हैं। वहां इन्होंने हिन्दी कविता को लोकप्रिय बनाने में विशेष योगदान दिया है।

----------


## sajan love

दुनिया
दुनिया न भली है न बुरी है,
यह तो एक पोली बांसुरी है
जिसे आप चाहे जैसे बजा सकते हैं,
चाहे जिस सुर से सजा सकते हैं,
प्रश्न यही है,
आप इस पर क्या गाना चाहते हैं!
हंसना, रोना या केवल गुनगुनाना चाहते हैं!
सब कुछ इसी पर निर्भर करता है
कि आपने इसमें कैसी हवा भरी है,
कौन-सा सुर साधा है-
संगीत की गहराइयों में प्रवेश किया है
या केवल ऊपरी घटाटोप बांधा है,
यों तो हर व्यक्ति
अपने तरीके से ही जोर लगाता है,
पर ठीक ढंग से बजाना
यहां बिरलों को ही आता है,
यदि आपने सही सुरों का चुनाव किया है
और पूरी शक्ति से फूंक मारी
तो बांसुरी आपकी उंगलियों के इशारे पर थिरकेगी,
पर यदि आपने इसमें अपने हृदय की धडकन
नहीं उतारी है
तो जो भी आवाज निकलेगी,
अधूरी ही निकलेगी।

----------


## sajan love

आमुख


आप महान हैं कविवर!
परन्तु क्या आपने कभी सोचा है
कि आपकी चाह किसे है,
आपके कवित्व की परवाह किसे है!
ये ध्वनियां, ये अलंकार,
यह भावनाओं की रंग-बिरंगी फुहार
किसका मन मोहती है भला!
क्या व्यर्थ नहीं है
आपकी यह अद्भुत काव्य-कला !

आपको कौन पढता होगा!
क्या वह माध्यमिक पाठशाला का अध्यापक
जिसे खाली समय काटने को साथी नहीं मिलते!
अथवा आरामकुर्सी पर अधलेटा वह पेंशनभोगी
जिसके अब हाथ-पांव भी नहीं हिलते!
या तकादे को गया वह प्यादा
जो खाकर लेते कर्जदार की प्रतीक्षा में झख मारता है,
या पति को काम पर भेजकर उदास खडी नववधू
जिसको सपनों में बार-बार
नैहर का भरा-पूरा घर पुकारता है!
यही सब तो हैं आपके अनुरक्त, भक्त
जो अवकाश के क्षणों में आपको पढते होंगे,
उनके पास कहां है गवांने को फालतू वक्त
जो जीवन के पथ पर बेतहाशा बढते होंगे,
बडे-बडे उद्योग-धंधों द्वारा
देश को समृध्दि से मढते होंगे,
या ईंट पर ईंट रखते हुए
सरकारी दफ्तरों में अपना भविष्य गढते होंगे।
कवियों के लिए तो
अपने किसी समकालीन को छूना भी पाप है,
यदि वे भूल से किसी की कोई कृति देख भी लेते हैं
तो बस यही दिखाने को
कि कहां उसमें पुराने कवियों का भावापहरण है, त्रुटियां हैं।
कहां उस पर उनकी अपनी रचनाओं की छाप है।
विद्वानों की भी भली कही!
यहां विद्वान वही कहलाता है जो हर धनुष-भंजक से
परशुराम की तरह भेंटता है,
हर मंजरित रसाल को देखकर
बार-बार कंधे पर कुठार ऐंठता है,
जैसे कुम्हार का कुम्हारी पर तो जोर चलता नहीं,
पास खडे गदहे के कान उमेठता है।
विद्वान हो और सहृदय हो
यह कैसे हो सकता है!
ऐसा कौन है
जो एक साथ ही हंस सकता है और रो सकता है!
इसलिए हे महाकवि!
सपने में आप इंद्र, कुबेर या कार्तिकेय कुछ भी बन जाएं,
चाहे जितने विशेषणों से अपने को सजा लें,
आईने के सम्मुख कितने भी तन जाएं,
यथार्थ के क्षेत्र में तो आपको सदा
धूल ही चाटनी होगी,
कमाऊ पुत्रों की उपेक्षा झेलनी होगी,
पत्नी की झिडकियों में आयु काटनी होगी।
भास हो या कालिदास,
सबने भोगा है यह संत्रास,
आज की बात नहीं,
सदा से यही होता आया है,
हर युग का भवभूति
अपनी उपेक्षा का रोना रोता आया है।

----------


## sajan love

आंसू की बूंदें


आंसू की कुछ बूंदे तो
मेरी आंखों से ढुलककर
बरौनियों पर बंदनवार-सी तन गई हैं
और कुछ गालों से होती हुई
धरती पर गिरकर
धूल और मिट्टी में सन गई हैं,
किंतु कुछ ऐसी भी हैं
जो स्वाति-कणों-सी
तुम्हारे आंचल में पहुंचकर मोती बन गई हैं।

----------


## sajan love

गजल


कुछ हम भी लिख गए हैं तुम्हारी किताब में।
गंगा के जल को ढाल न देना शराब में॥

हम से तो जिंदगी की कहानी न बन सकी।
सादे ही रह गए सभी पन्ने किताब में॥

दुनिया ने था किया कभी छोटा-सा एक सवाल।
हमने तो जिंदगी ही लुटा दी जवाब में॥

लेते न मुंह जो फेर हमारी तरफ से आप।
कुछ खूबियां भी देखते खाना खराब में॥

कुछ बात है कि आपको आया है आज प्यार।
देखा नहीं था ज्वार यों मोती के आब में॥

हमने गजल का और भी गौरव बढा दिया।
रंगत नई तरह की जो भर दी 'गुलाब में॥

----------

